# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  موقف الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون العماني من حقوق المرأة

## هيثم الفقى

موقف الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون العماني من حقوق المرأة ...


لقد شهد الواقع القانوني أو التشريعي في السلطنة طفرة نحو التقدم والارتقاء بالنظام القانوني والقضائي، فكما هو ملاحظ أن التشريعات - كقاعدة - قد ساوت بين الرجل والمرأة في أحكامها، و ذلك بمراعاة أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية وأعراف وتقاليد المجتمع، إلا أن بعض هذه التشريعات قد ميزت بين الجنسين لاعتبارات عدة منها ما يتصل بوظيفة المرأة الاجتماعية وتكوينها الطبيعي أو بمبررات أخرى تقتضيها المصلحة العامة، هذا إلى جانب وضع النظام الأساسي للدولـة قاعدة عامة تضمنتها المادة (17) منه، مفادها أن المواطنيين جميعهم سواسيه أمام القانون في الحقوق والواجبات العامة، ولا يوجد ثمة ما يتميز بينهم.

وهذا الأصل الذي يقوم عليه التشريع في السلطنة، لم يكن غائبا قبل صدور النظام الأساسي أنف الذكر، بل كان مبدءاً مترسخاً يفرضه القائمون على الأمر فيـما يضمنونه من قوانين أو لوائح، فضلا عن أن مبدأ المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة قد أقر في قوانين سابقة على النظام الأساسي في مجالات متعددة.

وفيما يلي نسلط الضوء على التشريعات التي تناولت حقوق المرأة.
أ: التشريعات التي تكفل حقوق المرأة:
. قانون العمل العماني:


نص قانون العمل الجديد الصادربالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 35/2003 على أحكاما تضمن حق المرأة في العمل مساواة مع الرجل، فقد خاطب القانون في أحكامـه (العامل) بصرف النظر عن جنسه، إلا أن مزايا أفضل قد أوردتها نصوص خاصة في القانون كحق المرأة في عدم المساس بوظيفتها الإجتماعية، ومراعاة لطبيعتها حيث لا يجوز تشغيل النساء فيما بين الساعة السادسة مساءً إلى السادسة صباحاً إلا في الأحوال والأعمال التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير القوى العاملة. 

كما أنه لا يجوز تشغيل النساء في الأعمال الضارة صحياً وأخلاقياً والأعمال الشاقة وغيرها من الأعمال تحدد بقرار من نفس الوزير.
3. قانون الأحوال الشخصية:


جاء قانون الأحوال الشخصية الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 32/97 مقنناً للأحكام التي أوردها الشرع الإسلامي الحنيف في هذا الشأن، وقد كفل المرأة الحقوق التي كرمها بها الله عزوجل، وأبعد عنها ما قد يسئ لها من ممارسات وحفظ لها علاقة متوازنة مع الرجل تقوم على العدل والإنصاف.

3. قانون الأحوال الشخصية:


جاء قانون الأحوال الشخصية الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 32/97 مقنناً للأحكام التي أوردها الشرع الإسلامي الحنيف في هذا الشأن، وقد كفل المرأة الحقوق التي كرمها بها الله عزوجل، وأبعد عنها ما قد يسئ لها من ممارسات وحفظ لها علاقة متوازنة مع الرجل تقوم على العدل والإنصاف.
حق المرأة في التملك:


للمرأة الحق في التملك والاستئثار بملكها والتصرف فيه بشتىأنواع التصرفات، وهو حق مكفول للمرأة متزوجة كانت أم غير متزوجة، وقد ورد النص على هذا الحق في (المادة11) من النظام الأساسي للدولة التي أكدت على أن الملكية الخاصة مصونة.
وحق المرأة هذا مطلق، يشمل جميع الأموال التي يصح تملكها عقاراً كانت أم منقولاً. كما أن للمرأة الحق في إدارة أموالها وأملاكها، فلها على سبيل المثال الأشتغال بالتجارة، إذ لم يرد في قانون التجارة الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم (55/90) ما يمنع المرأة من مزاولة التجارة فهي والرجل سواسيه في هذا المجال.

مجمل القول في هذا الصدد، أن المرأة تتمتع بذمة مالية مستقلة عن أسرتها وزوجها وهو حق محمي بنصوص الشريعة الإسلامية السمحاء والقوانين السارية.

كماتتابع حكومة سلطنة عمان المؤتمرات والمحافل الدولية الخاصة بالمرأة، وتنظر إليها بأهمية بالغة، وتسعى من خلال ما تصدره من تشريعات إلى تأكيد مقررات تلك المحافل بشأن تمكين المرأة في أداء دورها في المجتمع وكفالة الحماية القصوى لحقوقها.
وتعتبر حقوق المرأة في سلطنة عمان بما تضمنه من مفاضلة لها عن الرجل في بعض الجوانب حقوق إنسانيه لايجوز هدرها أو النيل منها في أي تشريع أو إجراء.
كما أن الجهات المعنية بسلطنة عمان تدرس أهمية الاتفاقيات الدولية الخاصة بالمرأة وتعنى بمتابعة ما يستجد على الساحة الدولية من دراسات بشأنها وكان ثمرة ذلك أن جميع التقارير والدراسات التي أجريت بشأن أوضاع المرأة في سلطنة عمان قد جاءت إيجابية إلى حد كبير. 

منقول

----------

